# Log Books and Notes



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

With all the training talk and what not going on....it got me thinking.

How many of you actually keep track of how you are shooting, what changes you have made to equipment or whatever. I started doing this a few years ago and wow...what a difference. No more wondering or trying to remember little things. :wink:

I keep it all in a binder...scores...tips....tuning info....articles...good advise I have gotten on forums....EVERYTHING. It is my archery bible. I have been using it since about 2000-2001  But it is to big and the papers get torn out to easy to take all over with me. So I just ordered some Log Books. They can stay in my case or quiver (well maybe not the quiver but my pocket)....but it is better then trying to remember what I did later :thumb:

Here is the link *http://www.archerylogbooks.com/* The guy is an AT member so some of you may have his book already but for those that don't...they are real cheap and there is no reason not to get one or something similar. :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Good advice. I have about 4 books that I tried to get started and they have all gone by the wayside. It is a very valuable tool to keep track of progress in every aspect of life.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I use a performance journal... no negative stuff...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> I use a performance journal... no negative stuff...


Well then how are we gonna keep track of scores :noidea: :wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i use the archery log books. they work well...highly recommended.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> i use the archery log books. they work well...highly recommended.


I talked to him a while back about making one for field.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Training Log*

Brown Hornet is right on. How to you know where your going if you don't know where you came from.

Attached is a pdf of my log sheet. Feel free to use it.:star:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JAVI said:


> I use a performance journal... no negative stuff...


My old ones have stuff like "29.75 draw length sucks", or "2212's fly like sheet at 70#s". Is that too negative?

Been keeping track again of all arrows' scores and setup. Makes it easier to not only progress, but to get back on track after digression.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I got a little black book that I write "stuff" in. Mental, scores, tuning, arrow stuff. How I was feeling, things to do or check on. ETC. Nothing fancy.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess I can see the benifits of writing down goals,I always print off good pieces of info from the forums, tuning tips and other words of wisdom for a reference at a later date.....but ....Keeping track of every arrow shot during practise and score of every round shot??? 

What is the benifit of that?? Knowing your average score will do about the same?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I guess I can see the benifits of writing down goals,I always print off good pieces of info from the forums, tuning tips and other words of wisdom for a reference at a later date.....but ....Keeping track of every arrow shot during practise and score of every round shot???
> 
> What is the benifit of that?? Knowing your average score will do about the same?


Exactly how many arrows does it take for you to get "in the zone"? How many arrows can you keep yourself in the zone? Is it the first shot that you have problems with? The third, the fourth, the fifth? Which field targets or 3D conditions give you the most trouble?

Your average doesn't tell you alot of things.:smile:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

my log book goes way back....as in way back to the 1970's if ichoose to get out that volume of it, hahahahaha.

i include 'negatives', positives, and middle road items. any changes i make to me, an arrow, equipment, or whatever is logged, along with my thoughts that were going thru my widdle noggin' at the time.

this has saved my bacon in numbers beyond count.

in fact, just the other day, before shooting, i had reviewed a past log book from the late 1980's when i was shooting at the very top of my game....i ran across an entry...one paragrah...."today, i caught myself opening my left eye very slightly to a squint. i shot several arrows high left, and a couple were out in the "8" ring at 11 o'clock. when i closed the eye completely, those high left misses vanished. i also had noticed over the past few days my sight was 'jumpy' but didn't know why; now i know. watch it."

well, that little tidbit of information came in very handy...and i hadn't even given any of it a thought, nor would i have, had i not been grasping at straws for several months not knowing about the high left stuff. i just talked it off as 'strong shots'...until i read that paragraph.

lo and behold, i shot two arrows in a row in one end nearly into the 3-ring at 11 o'clock. those two arrows were touching each other up there and out. i stopped and thought about what i had read and it hit me square in the face. i concentrated the rest of the practice session on keeping the left eye completely shut...and....

the next three arrows were inside out X's...shake or not.
the rest of the day, i shot some left arrows...but none high left.
the rest of the day, my site picture steadied down so much it was scary
the rest of the day, my shake was minimal cuz the shots went off so fast . i wasn't fighting both eyes and the site.

thank heavens for the journal...from 1989 even. i've been fighting the above issue for months. one learns something everytime they shoot...and if you don't...check your journal! that is a guaranteed learning experience.

field14:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> What is the benifit of that?? Knowing your average score will do about the same?


Actually it won't....you would be surprised :wink: How can you fix a problem if you don't know where it is coming from? 

I got to the point that I knew about when I would start to loose focus and drop an X....and on which target....it was the same two everytime and the ends were close everytime as well...  Of course I didn't realize it until the pattern was obvious that Stevie Wonder could have read it. But once I did see it is when I shot my first 58X round instead of my normal 54X's.....I also could tell which spot I dropped all my points on the Vegas face...for a while I only dropped points on ONE spot....no matter which way I shot it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually it won't....you would be surprised :wink: How can you fix a problem if you don't know where it is coming from?
> 
> I got to the point that I knew about when I would start to loose focus and drop an X....and on which target....it was the same two everytime and the ends were close everytime as well...  Of course I didn't realize it until the pattern was obvious that Stevie Wonder could have read it. But once I did see it is when I shot my first 58X round instead of my normal 54X's.....I also could tell which spot I dropped all my points on the Vegas face...for a while I only dropped points on ONE spot....no matter which way I shot it.


if you really want to learn something about yourself....track every single shot for every single end for every single round...you will soon find a pattern that begins to emerge...it also helps you to track your arrows (if you number them and shoot them in the same order every time). top and bottom target performances, etc.

hornet is absolutely correct. what you don't know in this game can hurt you.

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> if you really want to learn something about yourself....track every single shot for every single end for every single round...you will soon find a pattern that begins to emerge...it also helps you to track your arrows (if you number them and shoot them in the same order every time). top and bottom target performances, etc.
> 
> hornet is absolutely correct. what you don't know in this game can hurt you.
> 
> field14


Oh I was plotting them...but I would take note of how I shot each spot...and I # my arrows and they get shot at the same target every time... 

But you are correct...a pattern will emerge fairly quickly...and many things can change a pattern :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...But you are correct...a pattern will emerge fairly quickly...and many things can change a pattern :wink:


You know what's even more fun? Shoot with someone long enough to know their pattern (even though its not evident to them) and tell them when and where they'll miss...:smile:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I used to keep detailed logs..... Distances missed, where I missed, average scores and a plethora of other info. 

I think the info was invaluable in helping to learn what to work on!!!!!! I formed my teaching opinions and advice tidbits based upon my own learning experiences adn failures/successes. 

If you are serious about shooting get a detailed log and write down what you do and when you do it!!!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I used to keep a notebook. Maybe time to do it again. Thanks for the advice Hornet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> You know what's even more fun? Shoot with someone long enough to know their pattern (even though its not evident to them) and tell them when and where they'll miss...:smile:


Yep....I have done that also 

They don't like it to much either....:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll gonna give them a try...maybe I'll find out why Ive been stuck on this plateau for so long.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres a spreadsheet that I developed to help me. I am real new to competitve archery, so it is still a work in progress. I still need to develop some form of practice/training schedule. Also, would like to develop a list of individual things to work on each practice(ie. one practice day work on bow arm follow through, one day on release hand follow through, etc). 

Anyways, any input you veterans have feel free to share. It is more than appreciated. Feel free to use this if it provides any value for you.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Nice spread sheets*



r49740 said:


> Heres a spreadsheet that I developed to help me. I am real new to competitve archery, so it is still a work in progress. I still need to develop some form of practice/training schedule. Also, would like to develop a list of individual things to work on each practice(ie. one practice day work on bow arm follow through, one day on release hand follow through, etc).
> 
> Anyways, any input you veterans have feel free to share. It is more than appreciated. Feel free to use this if it provides any value for you.


*Good Job!*:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Heres a spreadsheet that I developed to help me. I am real new to competitve archery, so it is still a work in progress. I still need to develop some form of practice/training schedule. Also, would like to develop a list of individual things to work on each practice(ie. one practice day work on bow arm follow through, one day on release hand follow through, etc).
> 
> Anyways, any input you veterans have feel free to share. It is more than appreciated. Feel free to use this if it provides any value for you.



Those are sweet. :thumb: I may have to find a use for those:wink:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Those spreadsheets ARE great. I was going to work on building one myself but, hey, re-use before build! I'm probably just gonna tweak it to have a single spot face but thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have those spreadsheets in excel as well if anyone wants me to email them out. I am going to work on them a bit more over the next week that I can use to enter in my info after practice and keep track automatically for missed shots, where missed, how missed, etc. 

I use the picture of the target face to mark where the arrows hit each round as well. I may begin to do this only for shots that miss the x ring for now so I can find out where I miss most frequently and begin to work on that problem.

Again any ideas on them from you folks would be great to incorporate into them, as well as any kind of practice schedule or practice tips you have. Mainly looking for a list of the individual items I could concentrate on at one practice session so that each time I am out, I can try and improve on 1 thing.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

r49740 said:


> I have those spreadsheets in excel as well if anyone wants me to email them out. I am going to work on them a bit more over the next week that I can use to enter in my info after practice and keep track automatically for missed shots, where missed, how missed, etc.
> 
> I use the picture of the target face to mark where the arrows hit each round as well. I may begin to do this only for shots that miss the x ring for now so I can find out where I miss most frequently and begin to work on that problem.
> 
> Again any ideas on them from you folks would be great to incorporate into them, as well as any kind of practice schedule or practice tips you have. Mainly looking for a list of the individual items I could concentrate on at one practice session so that each time I am out, I can try and improve on 1 thing.


I mark my 'mini-targets' for each arrow of each end with a pencil dot on the face itself (the mini-target printed on the sheet of paper, that is), and along-side of it, I mark X, 5, 4...AND the clock position of where it is at, and then it is easy to sort by the arrow score...and arrow number of the round...and I quickly find patterns when I enter them into Excel.
I have made mini-5-spot and 3-spot faces on a single page, one "target" for each and every end of the round. I can visually see where each arrow is going AND have the infor. for sorting into Excel. I also have a space in there for "shot timing"...but my wife won't go with me anymore to time me, so I'm on my own there...and right now this CRITICAL piece of information is missing.

My latest patterning is showing that on the 5-spot, I'm missing most of my shots high or high left on the top left, top right, and bottom right targets. (arrows #1, 2, & 5).

On the Vegas face, I'm missing high and high RIGHT on the #2 target, and LOW at 6 o'clock on the #3 target....go figure... I don't miss my #1 arrow very often, but if I do...High or High left.

I also found that I'm opening my left eye ever so slightly, and it takes over...thus the HIGH and HIGH LEFT shots...the source. Yesterday, I found that this bad habit is so ingrained that concentrating on keeping the eye closed until the arrow is in the target...well....it took a second or two to re-focus to FIND THE TARGET once the shot went off...and it was WEIRD to be literally dizzy trying to re-focus...THAT is something I now have to learn to deal with...cuz never had this one before in my life!

PEEK A BOO? Probably.

field14


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Back in '99, when I made the commitment to make the US Long Range Shooting Team (Palma team), I started keeping a log book of EVERY shot I fired prone: w/my smallbore rifle, my 223 'Palma' rifle, and my competition rifle (including matches). Every shot was plotted and notes were written after each trn'ing session. After 100+ shots, a pattern developed--meaning my 'bad' shots were in the SAME place 95+% of the time! This allowed me a chance to diagnose WHAT was causing these errant shots and make a correction (I digress here, but I made NUMEROUS corrections, as I was not sure what was causing the bad shots. After weeks of experimentaion, I 'cured' the problems, notice 'problem' is plural). Even after making the team, and going on to the World Championships in '03, I continued to keep a log book, making sure I wasn't slipping back into 'bad habits'. 

I am now doing the same thing w/archery, as I've only been shooting bows for 18 months. And guess what? My errant shots w/a bow, whether shooting spots or 3d, are in the same general vicinity and I'm in the process of making corrections. W/out plotting each arrow, AND looking at those plots after numerous trn'ing sessions, you'll NEVER see the trends/where your bad shots are going.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Exactly how many arrows does it take for you to get "in the zone"? How many arrows can you keep yourself in the zone? Is it the first shot that you have problems with? The third, the fourth, the fifth? Which field targets or 3D conditions give you the most trouble?



I have seen the benifit of exactly what you are saying, in my log book. I may not score each arrow all the time but by writing down how I felt in the start, when I was in a groove and when I got tired, or when that 9 came, or out of the 3 or 5 arrow combo what one was good or bad I am able to see patterns and work on em.


----------

